# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus- minimal care requirements?



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello, I am interested in getting a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Blue-Ring Centipede) and was wondering if i could get away with a 10-gallon tank and some mulch and fake plants? my dad doesnt have a lot of money as he pays for a lot of bills and such. i was also wondering bite symptoms, maximum growth, lifespan, etc. i want to know it all, as well as proper handling for it. also wondering wheres a good place/site to buy babie ones as i want to have one for a while, i would also like to know if centipedes can brave the winters we have in minnesota without a proper heating lamp or humidity thing that it needs to be set at (i dont know much about this stuff)


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> i want to know it all, as well as proper handling for it.


Forget about the 'proper' part. Say '*handle*', alone. Basically you are asking, among other questions, if there's a "better/proper" way for handle a _Scolopendridae. _There aren't IMO_._

I don't want to discuss now the handling issue again, but keep in mind that they tend to test bite "things".
As far as i know the venom is not medically significant like, for instance, _Scolopendra subspinipes_.


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

thats fine, i have had 


Chris LXXIX said:


> Forget about the 'proper' part. Say '*handle*', alone. Basically you are asking, among other questions, if there's a "better/proper" way for handle a _Scolopendridae. _There aren't IMO_._
> 
> I don't want to discuss now the handling issue again, but keep in mind that they tend to test bite "things".
> As far as i know the venom is not medically significant like, for instance, _Scolopendra subspinipes_.


thats fine, as i have had rabbits that like to test bite me


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

The important thing is to have an escape proof enclosure, they are really escape masters, man. Height, in that sense, is very important.

And humidity (moist substrate and a water dish) because they are less "hardy" than _Theraphosidae _in that. Even the "desert" ones... you can't keep one of those on a bone dry substrate like you can do with some T's.

I can't help about where to buy now because i'm not from the US, but there's a lot of sellers here and great skilled breeders.


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The important thing is to have an escape proof enclosure, they are really escape masters, man. Height, in that sense, is very important.
> 
> And humidity (moist substrate and a water dish) because they are less "hardy" than _Theraphosidae _in that. Even the "desert" ones... you can't keep one of those on a bone dry substrate like you can do with some T's.
> 
> I can't help about where to buy one because i'm not from the US, but there's a lot of sellers here and great skilled breeders.


alright so i can give it a water dish? no problem there, i can find a top for the tank i guess


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> thats fine, i have had
> 
> thats fine, as i have had rabbits that like to test bite me


Yes, but rabbits aren't venomous ;-)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> alright so i can give it a water dish? no problem there, i can find a top for the tank i guess


Yes, of course. *You *have to offer him/her a water dish. "A top for... " lol escape proof enclosure, man, trust me ;-)

Here in Italy _Scolopendridae _are perfectly legal to own, unlike Arachnids (yes but grey zone) lol, i saw _Scolopendra_ _subspinipes _of other enthusiasts way worst than _Pterinochilus murinus_ or other Asian OW's T's.

All of those were kept/are keep in no Papillon enclosures, like ADX Florence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, of course. *You *have to offer him/her a water dish. "A top for... " lol escape proof enclosure, man, trust me ;-)
> 
> Here in Italy _Scolopendridae _are perfectly legal to own, unlike Arachnids (yes but grey zone) lol, i saw _Scolopendra_ _subspinipes _of other enthusiasts way worst than _Pterinochilus murinus_ or other Asian OW's T's.
> 
> All of those were kept/are keep in no Papillon enclosures, like ADX Florence


so how would i go about escape proofing this tank im gonna put him/her in?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> so how would i go about escape proofing this tank im gonna put him/her in?


Who knows, man? You talked about a 10 gallon tank *only*, then you _*said*_: "i can find a top for the tank i guess".

Me, in a nutshell: "Jesus Christ if you _*need *_one" ah ah.

Now seriously, the one you want isn't from what i know so much badass but remember, man, if the head can pass trough, so will the body.

That's why height and little air holes are a must, especially for adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Who knows, man? You talked about a 10 gallon tank *only*, then you _*said*_: "i can find a top for the tank i guess".
> 
> Me, in a nutshell: "Jesus Christ if you _*need *_one" ah ah.
> 
> ...


well i remember this tank being about a foot high, theres the issue of whether or not centipedes can climb glass though? what is the structure of their legs?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> well i remember this tank being about a foot high, theres the issue of whether or not centipedes can climb glass though? what is the structure of their legs?


That's why i asked. 10 gallon... what? Glass? Plastic? etc Yes they climb (they try... but if housed correctly and well fed a bit less IMO) but if the height is good enough (this depends by the specimen and size in question) meaning, greater in height than the lenght you are fine. 

Top opening is strongly suggested, little holes for ventilation (cross ventilation, you drill those).


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 10, 2016)

Let me tell you this, man. I know people that keep adults, badass, _Scolopendridae _in stuff like this (very cheaper here):

http://www.ikea.com/it/it/catalog/products/S99898536/

They drill holes (cross ventilation) and done 

Very cheap enclosure.

Others, use hot glue and iron stuff things for custom made enclosures... now who knows how to explain well this in English to you, lol, sorry


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let me tell you this, man. I know people that keep adults, badass, _Scolopendridae _in stuff like this (very cheaper here):
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/it/it/catalog/products/S99898536/
> 
> ...


lol your fine, and the tank i have is glass, and i would like to have a Tanzanian Blue-Ringed Centipede, but are they like ants, beetles, spiders, etc. where they have 2 little hooks for feet and they can scratch glass and create little scratches they can hook into and climb glass. are centipede feet like that?


----------



## kevinlowl (Mar 10, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> lol your fine, and the tank i have is glass, and i would like to have a Tanzanian Blue-Ringed Centipede, but are they like ants, beetles, spiders, etc. where they have 2 little hooks for feet and they can scratch glass and create little scratches they can hook into and climb glass. are centipede feet like that?


I only have smaller centipedes but from my experience and what I've read they can't climb smooth surfaces like glass or plastic. Badly scratched up plastic maybe.


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 10, 2016)

kevinlowl said:


> I only have smaller centipedes but from my experience and what I've read they can't climb smooth surfaces like glass or plastic. Badly scratched up plastic maybe.


thank you! that really helped answer one of my questions!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 11, 2016)

kevinlowl said:


> I only have smaller centipedes but from my experience and what I've read they can't climb smooth surfaces like glass or plastic. Badly scratched up plastic maybe.


Centipedes generally are unable to climb smooth surfaces. Their legs only have one claw, which is not very effective for ascending smooth surfaces. Just avoid any tall decorations such as rocks or logs, as a centipede will certainly have no problem climbing them.


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 11, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> Centipedes generally are unable to climb smooth surfaces. Their legs only have one claw, which is not very effective for ascending smooth surfaces. Just avoid any tall decorations such as rocks or logs, as a centipede will certainly have no problem climbing them.


yeah, i have seen videos of them crawling around their enclosure, they are freaking acrobats lol


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 11, 2016)

so can anyone give me an answer to the question of what minimum care requirements are? i know escape proof enclosure is a must, mulch, things to climb on, a water dish, but do i need that thing to set the humidity for it?


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 11, 2016)

http://www.firstchoicereptiles.com/other-inverts-for-sale/ this site doesnt have blue ring centipedes currently, uh how aggressive are vietnamese centipedes and what are bite symptoms? nevermind, i updated this, i read about bite symptoms, and by the great hephaestus that does not sound fun


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 11, 2016)

alright i have decided upon a scorpion instead, centipedes ARE NOT fun at all, it seems all of them are very aggressive while an emperor scorpion seems to be very calm and docile, and as a novice keeper with no experience with inverts i think that will be perfect for me so i guess this thread can be shutdown or something? idk


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 11, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> so can anyone give me an answer to the question of what minimum care requirements are? i know escape proof enclosure is a must, mulch, things to climb on, a water dish, but do i need that thing to set the humidity for it?


Maaan  a water dish (always full) + slightly moist substrate (no bone dry, meaning), fake leaves, pieces of cork bark + a cork bark (if you want... i love those and are always accepted) for hide + no escape enclosure + food and you're done lol


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 11, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> centipedes ARE NOT fun at all, it seems all of them are very aggressive while an emperor scorpion seems to be very calm and docile


False. Those are fun IMO. Just that majority of _Scolopendridae _aren't for everyone, just like Ferrari & Lamborghini cars.
You need to be skilled in driving, driving license alone isn't enough.

Those Scorpions are cool, if you can find one i mean.


----------



## DeathAngel2054 (Mar 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> False. Those are fun IMO. Just that majority of _Scolopendridae _aren't for everyone, just like Ferrari & Lamborghini cars.
> You need to be skilled in driving, driving license alone isn't enough.
> 
> Those Scorpions are cool, if you can find one i mean.


well, this thread is done i guess, thanks for all the info, im gonna start a thread for emperor scorpion now, find out some facts the care sheet doesnt provide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 11, 2016)

DeathAngel2054 said:


> well, this thread is done i guess, thanks for all the info, im gonna start a thread for emperor scorpion now, find out some facts the care sheet doesnt provide


You're welcome man, just ask. I owned those waaay back lol, in the '90. Easy to keep, easy to "handle".


----------

